# gtb problem - Power trans cap?



## kra2y (May 31, 2008)

I have a novak gtb esc and it keeps losing power and shutting down. If i turn it off then back on sometimes it turns on sometimes it doesnt. Ive checked the power switch and its fine. The battery is fully charged as well. Could a failing power trans cap cause this failure or is it an internal problem in the esc? Does anyone know what happens when the cap fails?


----------



## pancartom (Feb 26, 2002)

what are the lights doing on the ESC? I had a problem with a GTB last summer where it would shut the power to the motor off and still have steering. The only thing I found was a corroded plug on the wire from the ESC to the reciever. I changed the plug, and cleaned the pins on the ESC and it worked fine after that.


----------



## kra2y (May 31, 2008)

loses all power and lights and fan turn off


----------



## pancartom (Feb 26, 2002)

sounds like it's the switch to me.


----------



## kra2y (May 31, 2008)

I know its not the switch, I tried a new switch and i jumped out the terminals with wire and sometimes it turns on, other times the red light comes on for 1 second and goes back out. Other times it will turn on and i can run the motor then the esc loses power and everything shuts down. I think its internal problems but was hoping maybe it was the power trans cap. I just dont know if the esc can turn on without the cap working correctly even though the cap is supposed to stop fluctuiation in voltage when the motor is running. Can the esc turn on without the cap? Does the cap only affect esc when motor is running or motor sitting still as well, cause i have the motor disconected and only the battery is connected to the esc currently.


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

The Cap has no effect on the ESC turning on or shutting down.


----------



## pancartom (Feb 26, 2002)

yea, what Brian said... I know a few guys that took them off when they 1st put them in the car a long time ago. No issues with them yet. (not that I am advocating taking the cap off.... but it'll still work without one)


----------



## Butch (Jun 7, 2004)

The quickest solution would be to check with Novak.
Butch


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

Butch said:


> The quickest solution would be to check with Novak.
> Butch


If all else fails......


----------



## Mullins21 (Jan 11, 2007)

Its Not A Spektrum Version By Chance Is It. I Had One Of Those Do The Exact Same Thing.


----------



## kra2y (May 31, 2008)

Mullins21 said:


> Its Not A Spektrum Version By Chance Is It. I Had One Of Those Do The Exact Same Thing.


its the original. what was wrong with yours?


----------



## mel (Apr 19, 1999)

If you have resoldered the wires checks those. Mine started doing that and it ended up being a loose solder connection.


----------



## kra2y (May 31, 2008)

mel said:


> If you have resoldered the wires checks those. Mine started doing that and it ended up being a loose solder connection.


I figured it out. It wasnt a loose solder connection but the red power wire where it was soldered to the bourd was frayed inside the insulation that goes around the wire, Probly from a couple years of use. I pulled on the wire and it ripped the coating and there it was. If i pushed the wire just right it would make connection. I cant beleive i didnt find it sooner. I was just about to mail it to novak and exchange for a remanufactured one. Thanks for all the input.


----------

